# Chicago



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Has anyone seen the list of invitees for 2004? The rosters? Since the camp starts tomorrow (June 8) I'm surprised that this information is not yet available.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah anyone have anything, usually there is a lot out there about this.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's a portion of Andy Katz's article on this from ESPN. I still haven't found a stinkin' list, but here are some people that will be there with commentary.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2004/columns/story?id=1817948


So, who will be playing in Chicago who might still return to college? Only seven players, each with plenty to prove this week and a single goal in mind: a spot in the first round.


Here is a consensus of what scouts will be looking for from these seven.



West 
Delonte West
College: Saint Joseph's
Class: Junior | Position: Guard | Ht: 6-2 | Wt: 180
2003-04 Stats: 18.9 ppg | 5.4 rpg


Scouts Say: West has the best chance, according to scouts, of these seven to prove he's first-round worthy with a solid Chicago camp. West has already worked out for Portland, Chicago, Boston and New Jersey -- tantalizing each team enough to where he could get first-round consideration. But he's got to show point-guard skills in the camp. Everyone knows he can get to the basket and make shots. But he measured only 6-2 in Boston so his height would be an issue to play shooting guard. Scouts also say that he did handle the ball more than people thought during his Saint Joseph's career. And while he shared the ball with Jameer Nelson, he's played in big-time games. He's a silky smooth shooter who has a Tayshaun Prince-like frame. The problem is that he's much shorter than Prince.


Bottom Line: While West would rather stay in the draft, he must get a guarantee that he'll be picked in the first round to feel secure. There's a chance he might forego his final year of school, even if he's a second-round pick. West has a chance to be picked among the first 29 players, and if he plays well in Chicago, he could sneak into the first round.



Gomes 
Ryan Gomes
College: Providence
Class: Junior | Position: Forward | Ht: 6-7 | Wt: 245
2003-04 Stats: 18.9 ppg | 9.4 rpg


Scouts Say: Gomes hasn't stood out in the few workouts he's already had for Boston, Utah and Chicago. So, he has to prove that he can be an NBA small forward. He's not going to be paid to play power forward, so he better show he can put the ball on the floor and shoot with range. Still, the biggest question is can he guard a small forward. He's considered a very good college player, but still doesn't offer the NBA a true position player.


Bottom Line: Gomes is considered a dreaded "tweener." Gomes struggled to defend Texas Tech's Andre Emmett in a workout and must prove that he can guard a smaller, quicker player out on the perimeter for him to get a sniff of the first round. The odds are against him getting close to the first round. So, as a second-round pick, Gomes looks like he'll be back in Providence for his senior season.



Bass 
Brandon Bass 
College: LSU
Class: Freshman | Position: Forward | Ht: 6-8 | Wt: 240
2003-04 Stats: 12.8 ppg | 7.4 rpg


Scouts Say: Bass has to be a dominant player and show that he's first-round potential. He has to show he can score on the low block, hit shots in the lane and rebound. He has the potential to be an NBA player in a few years, but not yet. He's got to be tenacious. Bass also must show he can play a game similar to that of Charles Barkley, going after every rebound. He's an undersized power forward at the NBA level, who wants to be a small forward. But he's not ready to play the three in the league.


Bottom Line: Bass is not a first-round pick unless he has an amazing camp. But he could go in the second round even if he didn't show up in Chicago. The odds are against him staying in the draft.



Roberts 
Lawrence Roberts
College: Mississippi State
Class: Junior | Position: Forward | Ht: 6-9 | Wt: 235
2003-04 Stats: 16.9 ppg | 10.1 rpg


Scouts Say: Roberts was hoping that he would have been good enough in workouts to skip the Chicago pre-draft camp. But he's not getting any guarantees. He worked out for Portland and has been going through daily workouts with NBA players and draft hopefuls with John Lucas in Houston. The NBA is still wondering if Roberts will play all week, since he has hinted at going to Chicago but not playing -- hoping to just go through the physicals. But the NBA isn't going to do that since they invited him to play. So, scouts need to see the reigning SEC player of the year be an inside force. He must show that he's a power forward in the NBA. One scout said Roberts wants to be a small forward but he's not skilled enough -- yet. And yet, he's not considered a true power forward. So, he gets labeled a "tweener."


Bottom Line: Roberts must have a stellar camp, dominating in Chicago the way he did at times for Mississippi State. If he can do that, maybe some team late in the first round (Indiana or San Antonio?) would take a flier on him. But the odds are against it, and Roberts appears headed to the second round. If that's the case, expect Roberts back in Starkville.



Robinson 
Nate Robinson
College: Washington
Class: Sophomore | Position: Guard | Ht: 5-9 | Wt: 175
2003-04 Stats: 13.2 ppg | 3.9 rpg


Scouts Say: He must be spectacular during the three days of games. He's got the talent that makes people go "ooh and ahhh" with his dunks, but he's still undersized and teams usually shy away from drafting the undersized point guards. Points the size of Robinson can make it in the NBA (see: Denver's Earl Boykins), but they tend to have go the hard way without a guaranteed contract. Robinson was a scorer last season at Washington. But he's got to prove to the NBA folks that he can be a true point guard. He's got to distribute the ball and get other people involved. Scouts will be watching his point guard skills more than his fastbreak dunks or pull-up 3-pointers.


Bottom Line: Robinson is taking the right approach to Chicago. He wants to shock the NBA scouts with his talent. He's convinced that he can play at the next level. Robinson wants to stay in the draft, but if he can't get a guarantee for the first round (which seems highly unlikely), he should be back in Seattle for his junior season.


Martin Iti
College: Charlotte
Class: Freshman | Position: Center | Ht: 7-0 | Wt: 240
2003-04 Stats: 6.0 ppg | 4.7 rpg


Scouts Say: Iti's invitation to the pre-draft camp, along with Gonzaga senior Cory Violette's omission, irked some scouts, let alone coaches in Spokane. Iti has done nothing in his basketball career to warrant an invitation to the draft camp. To quote one scout, he needs a "game transplant," before the NBA would consider him. He wouldn't be drafted if there were three rounds in the draft. Another scout said Iti would have to get every rebound, block shots, and run the court like Milwaukee's Dan Gadzuric to get a look.


Bottom Line: He's not even on this draft's radar. So, unless he's becomes a dominant center in four days, Iti should (and we underscore should) be back in Charlotte for his sophomore season.


Dijon Thompson College: UCLA Class: Junior | Position: Forward | Ht: 6-8 | Wt: 205 2003-04 Stats: 14.4 ppg | 4.3 rpg


Scouts Say: No other player irritated scouts among the seven more than Thompson. We couldn't find anyone who thought Thompson deserved to be in the Chicago pre-draft camp. UCLA gets plenty of looks from scouts, so they didn't feel like they needed to get another look at him. The comments were harsh. One scout said they didn't know of a player with his talent that accomplished less in his career. He went on to say that Thompson was soft, an underachiever and couldn't understand why the NBA invited him to the camp. Another scout flat out said Thompson couldn't play in the NBA. But for the purposes of this discussion in Chicago, he said Thompson must show he can be a consistent shooter, put the ball on the floor and finish. And he must show he can guard somebody, anybody. 


Bottom Line: Thompson must shoot the ball as well as he ever has in a three-day period to get a sniff -- in the second round. The odds are against that occurring, so Thompson will likely be back at UCLA.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Here you are folks: (Rosters) http://collegebasketballnews.theinsiders.com/2/265741.html

(All players attending): http://collegebasketballnews.theinsiders.com/2/265745.html


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Jonathan just got back (little to no net access so the report will take till tomorrow to go up since it needs to be dictated over the phone and then transcribed) but a few quick notes:

-Donta's workout, where ever team was represented... killed his stock. Athletic sure, but airballed some shots. Really disappointing. I think Jonathan has some clips too.

-The camp itself is chaos to see, with so many players playing at once. Some guys did well, but others really fell back (Gomes was unimpressive, West apparently looked short, etc.)

More tomorrow.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Here you are folks: (Rosters) http://collegebasketballnews.theinsiders.com/2/265741.html
> 
> (All players attending): http://collegebasketballnews.theinsiders.com/2/265745.html


Thanks for those rosters. Too bad about Stepp, he really needed this camp. I was also surprised that Violette didn't get an invite while others did. I still don't think Roberts, Gomes, or West will go first round. I don't think any of them want to go back to school though.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

How the feajhflsjghlfdsjgh did tom timmermans get invited to an nba predraft camp and violette didn't? thats ridiculous :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> How the feajhflsjghlfdsjgh did tom timmermans get invited to an nba predraft camp and violette didn't? thats ridiculous :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


I don't know, but Violette wasn't that good at the PIT. I watched a few of his games there and he looked sluggish out there.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Our recap of the day, including a Huertas and Donta Smith workout (short clip of this):

http://www.draftcity.com/articles/0038.htm

I also have some AMAZING clips of a Kevin Martin workout, but we're waiting till tomorrow to put that up. Guy has some serious skills, he could rise even higher.

Jonathan is also going to a Biedrins workout I believe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> Our recap of the day, including a Huertas and Donta Smith workout (short clip of this):
> 
> http://www.draftcity.com/articles/0038.htm
> ...


Martin is a scoring machine. Thanks for the links prerak.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> Our recap of the day, including a Huertas and Donta Smith workout (short clip of this):
> 
> http://www.draftcity.com/articles/0038.htm


Thanks for the link, I liked to read about Marcelo's workout.



> He has fantastic footwork, which along with his size leads you to believe that he could end up becoming a good defender down the road.


This is what caught my attention, I always thought he could improve in the defensive end and it seems that Grover is working in that area with him, from what I remember his footwork wasn't "fantastic" when he was playing here, nice to see improvement in this short period. I remember an article saying that Tim Grover could do wonders with a player, maybe that's true.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> Jonathan is also going to a Biedrins workout I believe.


With Toronto?

Good. Very good. Very very good.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

It's looks like Biedrins have 2 workouts Thursday - one with Raptors and one with Bulls. Busy day for him.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> Our recap of the day, including a Huertas and Donta Smith workout (short clip of this):
> 
> http://www.draftcity.com/articles/0038.htm
> ...


I'm pumped for these Kevin Martin clips and hopefully seeing him get a guaranteed contract if he decides to stay in because I think it's been proven by guys like Kittles and Rip that 6'5-6'7 skinny 2 guards that can shoot the ball and run and jump aren't exactly a bad thing in today's NBA and I think KM's performances in the last 3 years vs high major teams proves he is on their level.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Why no high school players in Chicago? Is it because they were not invited or because they all declined?


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

All the first round candidates declined.

(I assume Jefferson declined, I'm not sure on this, but the other did)


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Why no high school players in Chicago? Is it because they were not invited or because they all declined?


They're all banking on their hype getting them 3 years of guaranteed money and know that any type of subpar performance will throw it all out the window.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So all this waiting for the Chicago camp, and it's basically the not limited to senior's version of PIT? It's dissapointing, but I guess you can understand people's decisions. I just wish more guys would perform. :sigh:


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> So all this waiting for the Chicago camp, and it's basically the not limited to senior's version of PIT? It's dissapointing, but I guess you can understand people's decisions. I just wish more guys would perform. :sigh:


Well, luckily everyone still shows up to be measured and there are some great workouts happening.

There are rumors that the Bulls are working on organizing the greatest workout of all-time (Deng, Iggy, Childress, Livingston, Smith, and more perhaps)... but sadly Jonathan is going to be gone by the time that comes around.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> There are rumors that the Bulls are working on organizing the greatest workout of all-time (Deng, Iggy, Childress, Livingston, Smith, and more perhaps)... but sadly Jonathan is going to be gone by the time that comes around.


All them at one practice?!  That sounds awesome, only question though is, I thought there's supposed to be a limit on how many players a team can workout at once, how can they get that many guys together?


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

There are some real surprises on these rosters!!!

Tom Timmermans @ Notre Dame!!! WTF!

I'm sorry but thats embarrasing. He didnt even start for most of ND's games and only averaged 6ppg and 4rpg... This guy shouldnt be there!

Martin Iti @ Charlotte!!! WTF!

This guy has a pro sized body...but he's about as weak as a baby and about as soft as a sheep! Maybe in a couple of years time Martin. Prove you can play in the Conference USA before you even waste anyones time OK!

Ales Chan @ Seton Hill!!! WTF!

This guy was playing NAIA...DIVISION 2!!! I'm sorry...I know he put up monster stats in that competition...but its not hard to when your 7 foot + and you have 6-5" forwards guarding you. This guy isnt going anywhere!

Dijon Thompson @ UCLA WTF!

Holy Crap...this guy is like a revolving door on defense. He couldnt guard anyone at the NBA level. This guys seems to have an over inflated opinion of his game or something! He needs to learn how to play tough and hard...right now...he's about as hard as a pillow. He's going nowhere as well! Wake up to yourself Dijon! Your a tremendous WASTE of god given talent.

Jared Reiner @ Iowa!!

Oh my god...I'm even going to waste my time on this one. Ive unfortunately witnessed his weak play and attitude live many times. He's horrible! I cant believe he's even being considered for the next level.

There are plenty of names on here that deserve to be there...but these 5 are kidding themselves.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,5531783.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

The Bulls have confirmed a high-profile workout for June 15 with Nevada swingman Kirk Snyder, Stanford forward Josh Childress, Wisconsin guard Devin Harris and Connecticut guard Ben Gordon. It's possible Deng and Arizona guard Andre Iguodala also could attend. Iguodala previously worked out for the Bulls against projected second-round talent. 

Having Deng V Iggy in a worlout would be great for the bulls.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Doh! One day after Jonathan leaves. Oh well, we'll just have to get second hand info from the players (take it with a few grains of salt).


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Our recap is up:

http://www.draftcity.com/articles/0039.htm

Interesting day to say the least.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Did Blake Stepp not get invited.....that is BULL CRAP!!!! He is better than 1/2 the guys there, THAT SUCKS! I would be thrilled to select him in the 2nd round!


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Did Blake Stepp not get invited.....that is BULL CRAP!!!! He is better than 1/2 the guys there, THAT SUCKS! I would be thrilled to select him in the 2nd round!


He was invited, but came to the camp with a sprained ankle and wasn't cleared to participate.

As of right now he's definitely not a lock to be picked.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> 
> 
> He was invited, but came to the camp with a sprained ankle and wasn't cleared to participate.
> ...


Oh, that sucks, I was really convinced he'd prove his worth in Chicago and go early to mid 2nd round : ( I don't think he'll ever be a star but I think he'd very solid back-up material.

Do you think Jackie Butler could be playing his way to a 2nd round slot? I'd be happy for the kid if he could.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> 
> 
> He was invited, but came to the camp with a sprained ankle and wasn't cleared to participate.
> ...


Stepp has so many injury concerns, I can't see anyone drafting him. I think he goes undrafted myself. That and he isn't a true PG at all. 

Thanks for the updates prerak. They're great. Tell Jonathan I said so.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*ESPN Insider...*

ESPN Insider says that Donta Smith didn't even show up for Chicago. 

What gives? Draftcity says he was there, ESPN says he wasn't.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

We said he was there? Where?

We were at a private workout he held on Tuesday... but haven't seen him in the camp itself.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*oh*

Sorry, I misread your article then. I thought it was saying that he was in Chicago. Well in Chicago at the Pre-Draft Camp. I just looked it back over and I see the difference now.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Today's recap:

http://www.draftcity.com/articles/0040.htm


----------

